# flame job



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Blue and metallic silver flame with shark swimming through


















The pics a little blurry and the flash really jumps out..it looks SWEEET in person though. I did this on my RS1569 shark rod.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

NICE...I LIKE THE FLAG !!!!!:beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

DORIGHT said:


> NICE...I LIKE THE FLAG !!!!!:beer:


Yeah..It's an RC thang..but don't worry, We ain't racists...We hate everybody equally


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

How are they done..threads...paint..other...?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Testors model paint










The shark and flag ar decals and there is some small threadwork under the flag decal to hold the shrink tube sorry bout the blurry pics..crappy camera


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i would also like to know how theyre done. is it just model paint under the finish?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah..I just paint the flames and then do a thin top coat of flex. The tachnique is more in the actual painting..I would practice on something else first.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

you should try putting the testers paint right into the flex coat while it is still wet. It gives it a very smooth appearance.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

narfpoit...that wouldnt work with the acrylic (water soluable) paints would it..I wouldn't think the paint would blend with the flex.

Now is it just me or didn't testors used to be solvent based? I didn't realize when I got the paints that they were water soluable..have they always been this way,because I remember using mineral spirtits to thin them.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah you will have to find the solvent based. It would be best to find a few colors to work with and then test them out first. I learned this technique at the rod building show last year from Randy Parpart (Putter). He just practices on pens which when the come out right also make nice little gifts. Here is a little guide that he has online that should help better than I can.

http://home.comcast.net/~wayneparr/RM/Putter/MarbleInstructions.htm

He calls his technique marbling but if you want flames just dont put a base color on.
John


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

That looks like a better process..The good thing about this one is that I can still remove it easily..I might re-do it using putters process.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

like I said it makes an increadably smooth finish. Just be shure to test out your pigments and paints on something else first.


----------

